# Carbon Printing Workshop - Alternative Process



## shinnya (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello,

 We are offering a 3-day Carbon Printing Workshop lead by Kevin Martini-Fuller from February 27-March 1.  It will be held at Project Basho in Philadelphia, PA

This alternative process was developed in the 1860's and is recognized for its' wonderful tonal range and exquisite details in low values. The workshop will cover making the carbon tissue, sensitizing the tissue, making the print and transferring the image. 

If you should have any questions or suggests, please contact us.



Tsuyoshi Ito


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jan 14, 2009)

and me stuck here in CA with no time off from work. I aim to try carbon printing some day soon.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 14, 2009)

Wish I could, carbon printing sounds quite satisfying in an odd sort of way.


----------

